
Homeless man hands out resumes, gets hundreds of job offers - mattmurdog
https://www.yahoo.com/news/m/06889000-8e3a-31b7-9c8e-0f76da31fdc7/homeless-man-hands-out.html
======
noah-kun
I have had a very different experience

